# DivFix++ Error: Input file is not an AVI file!



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

hi i hope it's the correct place to post.i downloaded an avi movie 699 MB from a torrent. 
when i try to play it with VLC ,wmp ,wmp classic. they play only few seconds and that's the whole video.
I've searched for some solutions online and DivFix++ was one of them and it gave me that result.


```
Error: Input file is not an AVI file!
```
so . what do you think i should do:4-dontkno, any suggestoins?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, the forum rules don't allow us to offer any support for torrent downloads. If it's a movie, buy the DVD. If it's available to download from a legitimate site, use that instead of torrents.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Thread closed.


----------

